# What trade should I choose?



## ohdiesel (29 Apr 2006)

Hello!

I'm curious as to what kind of career I should be chasing-after in the CF.   Below are my stats:

1. Degree in Political Science (4 years): political economy, sociology, IT classes.
2. Tons of I.T. Experience (5 years as helpdesk support), server administration, scripting, a little programming, etc.
3. Certificates in Network+ and A+
4. Fully Bilingual (albeit a little rusty)
5. Tons of volunteer experience (years).

I am a little scared of math but this would be because of high school, however I completed my grade 12 technical math with a 76%.

Since my experience has been to work with computers and other technologies, I am sure this is the path I would be taking, but for some reason I feel like I want to be somewhere else.

I've been told Communicator Research or Naval Communications are good trades for my background and experience.

I've looked at becoming an officer (intelligence, aerospace) of some sort but I was told that 'working from the ground up' from NCM/NCO to officer would be a good choice.  Is this true?

Anyone have any suggestions as to what I should be pursuing?

OD ;D


----------



## Rhibwolf (4 May 2006)

OD, you didnt mention whether or not you did, so your best bet is to visit the recruiting office and start screening. There you will conduct a CFAT (CF Aptitude Test) and be pointed in the right direction. 
For what its worth, having been a NCM and and officer, given your quals I would go for DEO entry into some officer trade.  There is nothing wrong with working from the ground up, as you put it, but it tends to be a lot more work than up. Additionally, there is no guarantee that you will ever make it out of your NCM trade...... 
Besides, the pay is much better. http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&Section=204.30&Chapter=204


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 May 2006)

ohdiesel said:
			
		

> Anyone have any suggestions as to what I should be pursuing?



I hear the Liberals are looking for a leader... ;D
No insult intended.  You are likely over qualified.  Combat arms is the heart of the military.  Perhaps start there, and then re-muster to something else once you settle into your trade?  Going to a recruiter is the best idea, though.  
Good luck.


----------



## ohdiesel (7 May 2006)

Hi,

Yes, I went to a recruiter.  He said I should look into becoming a Communicator Research Operator.

I am scared to death of the CFAT.  This summer I am going overseas for a year and I plan on practicing and perfecting my problem solving abilities so I can come back to 'ace' the CFAT.  I don't want to rush things and limit my opportunities within the CF by doing the CFAT now and risking a bad mark.  I know I have to practice on my math and problem solving (ie. specific algebraic methods to solve problems), so it would not hurt, since math is the only thing most humans are not inherently good at ..

OD



			
				Rhibwolf said:
			
		

> OD, you didnt mention whether or not you did, so your best bet is to visit the recruiting office and start screening. There you will conduct a CFAT (CF Aptitude Test) and be pointed in the right direction.
> For what its worth, having been a NCM and and officer, given your quals I would go for DEO entry into some officer trade.  There is nothing wrong with working from the ground up, as you put it, but it tends to be a lot more work than up. Additionally, there is no guarantee that you will ever make it out of your NCM trade......
> Besides, the pay is much better. http://www.dnd.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&Section=204.30&Chapter=204


----------



## LIKELY (8 May 2006)

ohdiesel said:
			
		

> I am scared to death of the CFAT.



OD....most of us joined the military at one point or other because we weren't rocket surgeons...or brain scientists....oh well you know what i mean.
Your list of credentials tells me you would do fine on the CFAT.....don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Journeyman (8 May 2006)

ohdiesel said:
			
		

> I plan on practicing and perfecting my problem solving abilities so I can come back to 'ace' the CFAT.



A worthy ambition. 

I know that even big, burly paratroops get weak at the knees at the thought of a new platoon commander standing before them announcing, "Boys, back in the day, I _aced_ my CFAT"

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> A worthy ambition.
> 
> I know that even big, burly paratroops get weak at the knees at the thought of a new platoon commander standing before them announcing, "Boys, back in the day, I _aced_ my CFAT"
> 
> ;D


Even worse is when he goes on to explain how hard it was to study for the Urine Test.  Funny how tests strike the "Fear of God" in some people.


----------



## ohdiesel (8 May 2006)

George,

After 4 years of University you learn to respect tests, especially multiple choice ones.   

I've taken sample tests for the CFAT and my marks were not that great.  I need to wise-up on problem solving, fractions, and other little things like that.   

Three or four months of studying once a week should do it. :'(

OD



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Even worse is when he goes on to explain how hard it was to study for the Urine Test.  Funny how tests strike the "Fear of God" in some people.


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2006)

Don't fret the test.  In this case if you don't know the answer, move on to the next question.  Once you have finished the questions, go back to the ones that gave you problems.  If the time is not up yet, go back and review all you answers, you may have read one wrong the first time through.  If you waste all your time on one question, you will fail, as you will have left too many other questions unanswered, and no matter how smart you may be, they will be unanswered and marked as WRONG.  There is ample time to do the test and review your answers if you don't get hung up on one or more questions.


----------



## Amsdell (8 May 2006)

ohdiesel, 

You've accomplished so much already and you're worried about a test that's meant to judge your ability not to panic above all other things?  Don't overthink things as tempting as it is.  Just go for it.   

As far as trades go I'd suggest Intelligence.  It will make use of your IT skills well.


----------



## Pea (8 May 2006)

I suck at math, and I didn't study for the CFAT.  I wrote it and qualified for all trades. I am not saying that means people shouldn't study, just sharing my experience. Don't get too worried over it. Brush up on some basic math skills, (it's supposed to be a grade 10 level I believe), get some rest the night before, and just watch your time while writing.

Good Luck.


----------



## chrisf (8 May 2006)

> I've been told Communicator Research or Naval Communications are good trades for my background and experience.



Quite possibly. There's a variety of "operator" trades you may also enjoy.



> I've looked at becoming an officer (intelligence, aerospace) of some sort but I was told that 'working from the ground up' from NCM/NCO to officer would be a good choice.  Is this true?



I believe experience as an NCM is required to be an intelligence officer, that being said, for other officer trades, there are plenty of good officers who were never NCMs, and some bad officers who were never NCMs, just as there are plenty of good officers who were NCMs, and some bad officers who were NCMs.


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

For $50 i will hold people's hand through the recruiting process........


----------



## Pea (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> For $50 i will hold people's hand through the recruiting process........



Through the WHOLE process Aesop?  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Through the WHOLE process Aesop?  ;D



Yes the whole process.........

In fact, i should just go and apply for everyone, write the CFAT, do the medical and PT tests for everyone.  After that i will pick trades for all applicants.

Does that simplify it enough for all ?


----------



## Pea (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Yes the whole process.........
> 
> In fact, i should just go and apply for everyone, write the CFAT, do the medical and PT tests for everyone.  After that i will pick trades for all applicants.
> 
> Does that simplify it enough for all ?



Nah, I just wanted you to hold my hand is all.....  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (8 May 2006)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I believe experience as an NCM is required to be an intelligence officer


Nope.

Read through the Intelligence Reserves thread, most of which is applicable to RegF Int as well.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/42817/post-374429.html#msg374429


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 May 2006)

Spending time as an NCM is never a bad thing.  IMO it cuts down on the potential dickish-ness of young officers, since they will have the opportunity to be at the pointy end of the stick.  If you can be a good follower, you can be a good leader.


----------



## chrisf (8 May 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Spending time as an NCM is never a bad thing.  IMO it cuts down on the potential dickish-ness of young officers, since they will have the opportunity to be at the pointy end of the stick.  If you can be a good follower, you can be a good leader.



Dunno, it can also have the opposite effect...

People who spend a small amount of time as an NCM and then become an officer I find tend to be the worst officers... either under the believe they know everything there is to know (And because they're an officer now, they can't be wrong) and/or look back on their time as an NCM with rose coloured glasses.

A good new officer should be listening to his warrants and sergeants very closely, and they should provide any officer plenty of information about the pointy end.


----------



## George Wallace (8 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> I suck at math, and I didn't study for the CFAT.  I wrote it and qualified for all trades. I am not saying that means people shouldn't study, just sharing my experience. Don't get too worried over it. Brush up on some basic math skills, (it's supposed to be a grade 10 level I believe), get some rest the night before, and just watch your time while writing.
> 
> Good Luck.


But Pea, you never mentioned that you are also a member of MENSA.   ;D


----------



## Pea (8 May 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> But Pea, you never mentioned that you are also a member of MENSA.   ;D



 Maybe I should get tested...


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Maybe I should get tested...



yeah you should...that last guy didnt look right  ;D


----------



## scoutfinch (8 May 2006)

Hmmmmm... I didn't knowyou could, or were supposed to, study for the CFAT.  I figured it was a test, not of what I knew, but of my thinking skills.  I viewed it much like my LSATs (for which I didn't study either).

aesop.... what does it meeeeannnn???? Did I make the right career choice or would my horizons have been broader had I studied (or atleast engaged your services before hand!)

SF

Ohdiesel -- I hope you have a good sense of humour and understand that we aren't laughing at you... give it a matter of a few short months, and you will be right here in the middle of us poking fun, too.  On a serious note, don't sweat the CFAT.  They are not the end of the world.


----------



## Pea (8 May 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> yeah you should...that last guy didnt look right  ;D



Aesop!   .... I am speachless.


----------



## scoutfinch (8 May 2006)

Me too.... 'cause I was laughing so hard!

Just kidding, pea!


----------



## ohdiesel (8 May 2006)

Scoutfinch,

From what people tell me, the best thing and only thing you can study for is math, such as basic stuff as fractions, word problems and others you might not have done since Grade 10!

That would be the only thing I am practicing now. 

I don't  want  to get a low score.   That would limit my career opportunities in the CF, right? What's the hurry ?

OD



			
				scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm... I didn't knowyou could, or were supposed to, study for the CFAT.  I figured it was a test, not of what I knew, but of my thinking skills.  I viewed it much like my LSATs (for which I didn't study either).
> 
> aesop.... what does it meeeeannnn???? Did I make the right career choice or would my horizons have been broader had I studied (or atleast engaged your services before hand!)
> 
> ...


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> Aesop!   .... I am speachless.



Sorry, i just cant help it today


----------



## scoutfinch (8 May 2006)

ohdiesel said:
			
		

> Scoutfinch,
> 
> From what people tell me, the best thing and only thing you can study for is math, such as basic stuff as fractions, word problems and others you might not have done since Grade 10!
> 
> ...



Just don't *over study* or get yourself all worked up about them.  I have seen very bright people BOMB their LSATs repeatedly because they spent too much time preparing for them to the extent that they overthought the questions.  The CFATs are not the type of questions that would rattle you were you writing a psychology or taxation multiple choice exam.  I am sincere when I said I didn't study for the CFATs and I was very flattered by the reg force offers that I received.  I don't imagine the offers would have been very different had I studied.


----------



## Journeyman (8 May 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I hope you have a good sense of humour and understand that we aren't laughing at you...



You may be a little hasty with that "we." _You_ may not be laughing at him....   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> You may be a little hasty with that "we." _You_ may not be laughing at him....   ;D



+1


----------



## scoutfinch (8 May 2006)

Okay.... so _I _am not laughing at him -- yet.  I can't blame this poor sod for the fact that he is one of a gazillion people that post here looking for career advice not realizing that it doesn't come for free anymore (aesop's as the new SME).  He is only 18 after all.  

Boys... you two are a tough crowd today!!! :rofl:


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Okay.... so _I _am not laughing at him -- yet.  I can't blame this poor sod for the fact that he is one of a gazillion people that post here looking for career advice not realizing that it doesn't come for free anymore (*aesop's as the new SME*).  He is only 18 after all.
> 
> Boys... you two are a tough crowd today!!! :rofl:



I give student discounts......and senior discounts too


----------



## scoutfinch (8 May 2006)

Now those are fightin' words... if I could just get my walker going fast enough to catch you, you young smart *ss. :cheers:


----------



## GAP (8 May 2006)

Old age and treachery will overcome youth and enthusiasm anytime!!! ;D


----------



## Trinity (8 May 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Ohdiesel -- I hope you have a good sense of humour and understand that we aren't laughing at you... give it a matter of a few short months, and you will be right here in the middle of us poking fun, too.  On a serious note, don't sweat the CFAT.  They are not the end of the world.



Seriously....

I've been beaten this point already, but...


Scoutfinch..  don't lie to the guy.  There are people in this thread and on this site that are laughing at him.

Also, the CFAT is the end of the world.  Fear for your life.


----------



## scoutfinch (8 May 2006)

OhDiesel:

I have the solution to your problem... before making any career decisions, just guzzle a couple of gallons of that yerbamate crap that you were talking about the other day... according to you, it was the holy grail of energy drinks.  Maybe it will help you with your deliberations.


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> OhDiesel:
> 
> I have the solution to your problem... before making any career decisions, just guzzle a couple of gallons of that yerbamate crap that you were talking about the other day... according to you, it was the holy grail of energy drinks.  Maybe it will help you with your deliberations.



.......again, thats YERBA MATE !!


----------



## Hot Lips (8 May 2006)

LMAO...yes CFAT...fear for your life and scout is right...all you need is the be all end all YERBA MATE...

HL sings a little ditty..."yerba mate tastes great...yerba mate makes your cup of coffee...obsolete...lmao


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 May 2006)

I think we're done here.


----------

